# المساعدة مكتب استشارات كيميائية



## عمر515 (19 أبريل 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اخواني المهندسين أمل منكم المساعدة حيث أنني قد استخرجت تصريح لمكتب استشارات هندسة كيميائية في مدينة الرياض المملكة العربية السعودية .
ولا أعرف من أين ابدأ وكيف أبدأ وفي أي مجال يمكنني أن أعمل .
فإذا كانت لديكم نصائح تساعدني فلا تبخلوا علي بها وإذا رغب احد من ذوي الخبرة العمل معي فارجوا التواصل معي على البريد الالكتروني: XXXXXX

الرجاء عدم وضع البريد الالكتروني في المشاركة
المشرف العام


----------



## وليد الفضلي (20 أبريل 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
بالتوفيق أخي العزيز يمكنك أن تبداء من خلال عرض خدمات المكتب على كل مصنع او شركة لها تعامل وثيق مع المواد الكماوية او التصميم ويشمل تصميم المصانع والابراج التقطير والانابيب حضرتك دخلة مجال واسع وربي يوفقك وايضا في مجال الادارة والكمبيوتر


----------



## صابرسعيد (20 أبريل 2008)

مشروع جميل كان نفسى انفذة فى بلدى لكن ممكن اسعدك


----------



## عمر515 (21 أبريل 2008)

اخواني المهندسين 
اشكر مروركم على الموضوع واتمنى أن يتم التواصل بيننا ولكن للأسف لم استطيع أن احصل على بريدكم الالكتروني ولكن آمل ارسال رساله على بريدي هوت ميل omart00 لكي استطيع التواصل معكم .
وشكراً لكم.


----------



## م/خالد (22 أبريل 2008)

الاخ المهندس /عمر 
اولا ابارك لك فتح المكتب وان شاء الله يكون فال خير عليك ويرزقك الله من حيث لاتحتسب 
ثانيا المكتب الهندسي وخاصة مجال الهندسة الكيميائية له مجالات ممتازه وهي في البلد قليلة جدا وانا بعطيك بعض الافكار وان شاءالله الشباب برضه كل يدلي بدلوة 
عندك مثلا مجال تحلية المياه وهذا مجال جدا كبير والبلد الان في توجه لخصخصة مجال المياه بالكامل لذلك الفرصة كبيرة ان شاءالله في مجال تقديم استشارات فنيه سواء للحكومة مثل وزارة المياه او المؤسسة العامة لتحلية المياه او شركات القطاع الخاص مثل شركة المياه الوطنيه او شركة مرافق وغيرها الكثير والكثير.
كذلك ممكن تتعامل مع المكاتب الاستشارات الهندسية الاخرى الخاصه بالمقاولات لكن كيف؟؟
الان اغلب مشاريع المقاولات الكبيرة مثل المستشفيات وخلافها لابد ان تسند الى مكتب استشارات هندسي للتخطيط والاشراف والمتابعة واغلب هذي المشاريع لابد ان يكون بها جزء خاص بانشاء محطة تحلية او محطة صرف صحي (المستشفيات اجباري يكون فيها محطة صرف ومحطة تحلية) ولأن اغلب المكاتب الهندسية ليست مختصة في هذا المجال فهي فقط مختصة في مجال المقاولات فهي تتعاقد بالباطن مع مكاتب لتصميم والاشراف على هذا الجزء من المشروع او تاخذ التصميم من مشاريع سابقة لعدم وجود عدد كبير من المكاتب المختصة في هذا المجال.

الافكار كثيره وهذا مايحضرني الان وان شاء الله لي عودة للموضوع وننتظر من الاخوان اثراء الموضوع بألأفكار الجديدة .
وبالتوفيق مره اخرى  [/b][/b][/color]


----------



## abdallan60 (25 أبريل 2008)

ابارك لك فتح المكتب وان شاء الله يكون فال خير عليك ويرزقك الله


----------



## عمر515 (26 أبريل 2008)

جزاك الله خير اخوي abdallan60 ومشكور على مرورك على الموضوع.


----------



## بشار رائد (26 أبريل 2008)

هذا مجال واسع يا أخ عمر لكن ممكن تتخصص في إستيراد المواد الكيميائية الخاصة في معالجة مياه التحلية ومياه الصناعة ،اي مساعدة انا جاهز


----------



## نبيل عواد الغباري (27 أبريل 2008)

السلام عليكم
كل بداية صعبة ولكن بالمثابرة والصبر تصل الى ما تريد بعد توفيق الله اطرح بعض المجالات.
1- معالجة المياه
2- دراسة الآثار البيئية للمصانع
3- الحماية من التآكل
4- الصناعات البتروكيماوية 
5- غسيل المراجل البخارية ووحدات التحلية كيميائياً
6-الاضافات الكيميائية للمياه على مختلف استخداماتها 
وعند اختيار اي مجال يمكن ان اطرح بعض المواضيع المساعدة حسب توجهاتكم 
ومبارك مشروعكم وبتوفيق الله


----------



## عمر515 (28 أبريل 2008)

في البداية اود أن اشكر كل من م/ خالد وبشار و نبيل على مرورهم على الموضوع واثراء معلوماتي وجزاكم الله خير ، حيث أنني الان بدأت ولله الحمد اتجه الى بعض الخيارات ومن أهمها حسب توصياتكم في مجال معالجة المياه .
ولاتحرموني يا أخواني من الافكار ذات رأس المال القليل أو التي لاتحتاج رأس مال.


----------



## ياسين الامين (3 مايو 2008)

المشروع ممتاز وان شاء الله نستفيد منكم ومن خبراتكم


----------



## ياسين الامين (4 مايو 2008)

XXXXXXXXXX


----------



## ياسين الامين (4 مايو 2008)

لاخ عمر اتمنى المراسلة للاستشارات وتبادل المعلومات عن مشروعك الممتاز


----------



## محمود السمنودي (8 مايو 2008)

ان شاء الله المشروع ينجح يكبر لكن اوصيك بالصبر وتقوي الله
والمجلات الكيميائية كتير جدا
ممكن تدخل مجال تدوير المخلفات
مثل الورق والزجاج والسيراميك


----------



## ياسين الامين (9 مايو 2008)

نتمنى لك التوفيق ونحن على اتم الاستعداد للمناقشة فى اى موضوع تتعامل به على قدر معرفتنا وبالتوفيق ان شاء الله


----------



## عمر515 (12 مايو 2008)

اشكركم على تفاعلكم مع الموضوع ، وانا لم اجد بعد مهندس يساعدني في البداية ويكون متفرغ أو متعاون للعمل في المكتب.


----------



## Gladiator2006 (14 مايو 2008)

انا مستعد للعمل معك لكن انا في الاردن اذا من الممكن اني اسافر لعندك اذا بتحب انا عندي خبرة ممتازة في التصميم وفي المواد الكيماوية


----------



## رأفت رشاد مبروك (15 مايو 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
الاخ عمر 515 تحياتى وتهانى الحارة بترخيص المكتب الاستشارى ودعائى لك بكل التوفيق انشاء الله
أتشرف بتعريف نفسى لشخصكم الكريم 
محدثك مهندس أستشارى فى مجال الصناعات الكيميائية وتطويرها(وفى مجال الفيبرجلاس)وحاصل على دبلوم الدراسات العليا فى مكافحة التلوث وخبرات فىمجالات متنوعةأتاحها لى العمل فىمجالات كثيرة فى ترسانة لبناء السفن قرابة 35 عاما تقريبا ونذكر منها الاتى:
1- مجال أنشاء وتجهيز المعامل للاغراض المختلفة .
2-تجهيز الاسطح المعدنية وأعمال طلاء المعادن بالطلاء الكهربى بجميع أنواعه .وتجهيز الورش الخاصة لهذا الغرض
3- عمليات الجلفنة بالزنك على الساخن بما تحتاجه من تجهيز المشغولات . وتجهيز الورش الخاصة بذلك
4-تجهيز الاسطح لعمليات الدهان وتصميم نظام الدهان للمنشئات الصناعية والحديدية (الجمالونات مثلا)
5- أعمال العزل الحرارى والصوتى فى الصناعة 
6- أعمال السباكة للسبائك الحديدية والغير حديدية والسبائك الخفيفة (البابيت مثلا)
7- صناعة الفيبرجلاس ومنتجاتها كثيرة ومتنوعة (على رأسها صناعة واصلاح القوارب المصنعة من الفيبرجلاس)
8- معالجة مياه الصرف الصحى والصناعى
9- حل مشاكل الوحدات الصناعية والتى تطرح نفسها أثناء التشغيل بالاستعانة بالهندسة الكيميائية unit operation processes
10- أغلب ما طرحه الاخوة المشاركون
أخى لعلى أكون قد طرحت عليكم شيئا مفيدا وأود أن أخبرك بأنى سبق أن عملت بالرياض بالمصنع السعودى للثريات 
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## عمر515 (16 مايو 2008)

الاخ gladiator والاخ رأفت رشاد مبروك اشكركم على مشاركتكم ومد يد العون لي في هذا الوقت ولكن احب ان اشرح لكم بأن المكتب لم يعمل بعد ولا استطيع اعطائكم رواتب بسبب ان المكتب في البداية وانا اريد ان يكبر ونكبر معاه وانما نتفق على النسبة بيننا فإذا كانت لديكم الرغبة في القدوم للسعودية ونعمل مع بعض ونضع ايدينا بأيدي بعض للقيام بالمكتب فأبلغوني لكي نستطيع التحدث معكم اما عن طريق البريد او الهاتف
وشكرا لكم جزيلا


----------



## رأفت رشاد مبروك (21 مايو 2008)

أخى عمر 515 
تحية طيبة وبعد كنت قد شاركت قبل هذه المرة ولكن لا أجد المشاركة فأنا مهندس أستشارى فى مجال الهندسة الكيميائية ( الصناعات الكيميائية وتطويرها) وفى مجال الفيبرجلاسولى خبرات متعددة فى مجال معالجة الاسطح وطلاء المعادن والبويات وسباكة المعادن وتشغيل المسابك كما وأنى حاصل على دبلوم الدراسات العليا فى مجال مكافحة التلوث 0 وسبق لى العمل فى الرياض فى المصنع السعودى للثريات
ويمكننى التعاون معكم فى أى شيئ يعن لكم والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## عمر515 (23 مايو 2008)

اخي رأفت رشاد
كيف يمكنني الاتصال بك او المراسلة لكم كي نتحدث اكثر
يمكنك ارسال رسالة لي من خلال وضع الماوس على اسمي وضغطها ثم تظهر لك خيارات من ضمنها ارسال رسالة خاصة ومن ثم تقوم بارسال رسالة لي وتضع رقم هاتفك وسوف اتصل بك 
وشكرا


----------



## عمر515 (28 مايو 2008)

نرجو الرد يااخوان


----------



## م اليكس (30 مايو 2008)

ربنا معاك وشد حيلك


----------

